#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  August Member of the Month - 2014

## Bia

August is most certainly the best month! 

Because its Bias birthday month??

Nooo, sillies (although it totally is) Its the best month because its the month of honoring one of our best members!! (not Bia)

This particular member has been around for three years!! Among other things, he has a weakness for bunnies, eats his Oreos a special, complicated way, played Brad in a production of Rocky Horror Picture Show, and of course, loves to write!!

Right now hes in 6, count em SIX roleplays! 
  Assassins Creed: Shinobi  Breakers The Black Star Privateers: Smugglers and Heroes  Kingpins  (hes the GM!)  The Hollow   The Rift: Overture
(if I missed one, Im sorry! Theres a lot!) Not to mention over 15 completed/inactive RPs! 

In fact, last year he won the RPA Award for Most Realistic Character! Thats right, his character Andile Van Der Aart was so well done that the rest of RPA thought he could be a real person! He also won the RPA Award The Prince, which means he treats everyone like his servants carries an air of prestige about him. And of course, who can forget the contributions hes made to our RPA Tribune. 

On top of all those, hes also working on an exciting (supernatural?) novel called Heartbreaker (warning: it is a bit graphic) Hes not that far into it yet so itll be easy to catch up if you start reading it now! 

Now, just when you thought there couldnt possibly be anything more to say about this guy, hes also a poet! (insert romantic sighs) Why yes his poetry corner has over 20 lovely poems that hes written. From nature to musings about the afterlife  he covers them all with his wonderful way with words! 

So, if youve bothered to follow any of the links Ive given you, then you already know who this August MotM is! (if you havent then youre lazy! :P) And the winner of course is 


Juicesir

Oh and for everyone wondering, his favorite juice is Pomegranate!

----------


## Crap

Congrats, Juice! Totally deserves it.

Lol, a conversation between him and I happened a few days ago in which we discussed Member of August. Little did he know..  ::D: 

Well done!

----------


## Juicesir

I'm actually in around 20 or so, though a couple are on hold and hasn't started. We've Kris' new engagement, Tabula Rasa, The Internet's wonderfully constructed Heart of Pure, vietmyke's mech epic Falling Skies: 7th Mobile Armor Suit Team, SikstaSlathalin's Skyrim homage Voyage of the Storm Breaker, Quinerva's fairy tale/real world crossover Once Upon Reality, Pinkie's extraordinarily well-crafted fantasy epic The Time of Endings, and Mysteria's mystery tour Planes of Polarity.

And then there's my new cop buddy roleplay with Maya, my modern Beauty and the Beast roleplay with Natora (which I am happy to say we have now been working a year on!), my gothic 1x1 with NinjaOnTheRoof, my fantasy Western with Elizabeth16, and my horror excursion with Craze!

It's a lot, but the people here are all so great, and I've loved engaging with them every minute of it. RPA has been my internet home for quite some time, and I'm humbled by you guys thinking that I deserve this sort of recognition. Thank you to the staff. But it's really all of my roleplayers and partners who are worth thanking. They're all fantastic in their own ways, which is why I love em so much.  :^_^:

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, Apple. <3

----------


## Waarnemen

Congrats!
I always loved to have you when I played!

----------


## Soulio

Congratulations, Juice!
(I know your favorite juice now...)

----------


## Bia

> I'm actually in around 20 or so, though a couple are on hold and hasn't started. We've Kris' new engagement, Tabula Rasa, The Internet's wonderfully constructed Heart of Pure, vietmyke's mech epic Falling Skies: 7th Mobile Armor Suit Team, SikstaSlathalin's Skyrim homage Voyage of the Storm Breaker, Quinerva's fairy tale/real world crossover Once Upon Reality, Pinkie's extraordinarily well-crafted fantasy epic The Time of Endings, and Mysteria's mystery tour Planes of Polarity.
> And then there's my new cop buddy roleplay with Maya, my modern Beauty and the Beast roleplay with Natora (which I am happy to say we have now been working a year on!), my gothic 1x1 with NinjaOnTheRoof, my fantasy Western with Elizabeth16, and my horror excursion with Craze!
> 
> It's a lot, but the people here are all so great, and I've loved engaging with them every minute of it. RPA has been my internet home for quite some time, and I'm humbled by you guys thinking that I deserve this sort of recognition. Thank you to the staff. But it's really all of my roleplayers and partners who are worth thanking. They're all fantastic in their own ways, which is why I love em so much.



Jeez well I guess I kinda dropped the ball on that one  :*sweat*: . Regardless though, you're still awesome!

----------


## Mihkul

Fantastic, my man. You deserve the kudos, no doubt

----------


## Craze

In my opinion, it was pretty inevitable that this would happen.  ::): 

IE, you totes deserve it. Congrats man! 'tis a shame our little Inception project didn't work out, but at least you got this going for you, so that's nice. Very nice!

----------


## Kris

Well deserved sir!

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Congratulations!

----------


## Preach

JUICE!!!!

Congratulations!!!!  :=D:   :=D: !! <3 So happy you got it.

----------


## Kiki

ILY JUICYYYYYYY

<3

Congrats, you deserve all the wonderful recognition this site has to offer.  ::>:

----------


## Aureyon

Congratulations, buddeh!

----------


## G

Congrats Juice, you deserve it.

----------


## Punished Snake

Turn down for what Juice! Congrats my man. I knew you would be here eventually.  ::):

----------


## V

Congradicals Juice!

----------


## trouble.muffin

Congratulations, Juicesir!! 
You totally deserve it.  ::>:

----------


## EvelynWillows

*  Juicy Juice!*

Congratulations! 


u8_Pomegranate-juice.jpg

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Juice!

----------


## Naraness

Congrats!!!  ::D:

----------


## Mysteria

Way to go, Juice!!!  Congrats on a very well deserved award.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

I knew I knew how to pick 'em. Congratulations.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Raindrop

Happy MotM Juicesir

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats Juice

----------


## Kiki

Congrats again, my dear!

----------


## Chat Noir

You rule, Juisea baby!

----------


## Juicesir

Y'all are silly.

----------


## Storm

Just noticed there is no Glitter...

That ends here!



You totally Rock!  ::D:

----------


## CartelSaide

Congrats Juicesir!!! You totally deserve it~ ♥  You have a wonderful day, week, and month  :X3:

----------


## Merry



----------


## m139

Congratulations!

You are a totally amazing person and roleplayer!

----------


## MidKnight

Congratulations Juice!!! You deserve it!

----------


## Kiki

I literally typed in "stay juicy" on Google. Here's what I found. I think it's fairly applicable here.



STAY JUICY.

----------


## .Karma.

I've read some of your stuff, and this is well deserved! Congrats!

----------


## Merry

Hurray!

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Dnafein

I don't think it would happen but just in case, I'm afraid I'll have to be the responsible one and post this ego inflation fighting device. 





Spoiler: But in all seriousness 





Congrats JuiceSir

----------

